# Gaper Sightings



## billski (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I'm getting the hang of finding gapers (other than myself) after reading "Gapers for Dummies" (or was it "dummies for gapers"???)

Anyway, here are my sightings for the holiday week:

1. Long coats (ankle-length).  Formula for disaster - wish granted!
2. Tight leopard skin coat, long flowing hair, leggins.  Easy on the eyes, difficult on the slopes.
3. Yellow skis with yellow jacket with yellow pants with yellow scarf with yellow knit hat.  Um, yes, identical shades of yellow.
4. Budweiser jacket.
5. NASCAR jacket with all patches, jeans, no hat.
6. New England Patriots jersey (sighted in large quantities on 31 December)
7. Pink baseball cap, pink jacket, pink boots.  Difficult to watch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2008)

Jean Jacket
Suade Jacket
Faded one piece ski suit..two sizes to small..
Straight skis
ski pants tucked into boots
stretch pants on men
ear-muffs
Jester hat
big moustache like the dude from hall and Oates and a mullet
Carhart jacket
facemask no hat
swimming goggles
bicycle helmet
basketball jersey over ski jacket
neon


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 3, 2008)

Aqua Miami Dolphins puffy Starter jacket, Stratton, Dec. 21. 

Really.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Jean Jacket
> Suade Jacket
> Faded one piece ski suit..two sizes to small..
> Straight skis
> ...



One stipulation.  Kids (I want to say 12 and under) can get away with the jester hat or other wacky hats.  Makes them happy and easy to identify in a crowd.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

Matching white pants and jacket...
Guys using white girls poles from the 80s with neon pink on them


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Matching white pants and jacket...



:lol:

or a dude using girly white poles with pink accents... ;-)


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

Dress/skirt and tights.

I kid you not.


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> or a dude using girly white poles with pink accents... ;-)


  You didn't!!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

no fair, the mean mod edited his post making my post not as funny.  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

severine said:


> You didn't!!!!!



i didn't.  talk to you man.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> or a dude using girly white poles with pink accents... ;-)



LOL I edited my post to include that while you were posting... :lol:


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i didn't.  talk to you man.  :lol:


I know it wasn't you; I begged _him_ not to ever use those!  :roll:uke:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> LOL I edited my post to include that while you were posting... :lol:



great minds....

i saw a dude rocking the fake rasta hat/wig last year.  he was a 30 something skier with no poles.  speaks volumes...


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

The guy in the fire fighter outfit last night was a bit much. Of course, if he was an actual fire fighter, I guess he gets a pass...

My feeling is anyone that wears anything to assure they get noticed (adults in jester hats, funny wigs, etc.) are in the full-on gaper category. Some people are just innocently clueless so you just need to quietly observe and smile. I saw a guy with a mullet, jeans and snowblades thinking he was the shiznit on the Sundown bumps last week.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

severine said:


> I know it wasn't you; I begged _him_ not to ever use those!  :roll:uke:



girly yes.  good length for the big guy in the bumps, yes.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i didn't.  talk to you man.  :lol:



Yeah, but I saw you eyeing them.  I know you wanted to try them out...



severine said:


> I know it wasn't you; I begged _him_ not to ever use those!  :roll:uke:



:lol:  Better get used to them...


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, Brian, the way you keep abusing your current "regular" poles, they'll be shorter in no time anyway.  No need for the neon bling.


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2008)

Full blown Cat-In-The-Hat suit - head to toe, including hat.  
Followed later in the day by a fellow with a hat holding just the cat in the hat.
At Loon.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul said:


>



:lol: I almost posted the same thing... :razz:


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2008)

It was either that or a self-portrait. And my MSPaint-Fu is weak at the moment...


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 3, 2008)

Fanny Packs. I saw one guy with a really big belly wearing one. The fanny pack was stretched to its max. Looked pretty funny.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Fanny Packs. I saw one guy with a really big belly wearing one. The fanny pack was stretched to its max. Looked pretty funny.



In general I do agree with you on the Fanny Pack.  But my friend picked one up last season and it was pretty sweet.  Not saying I would ever wear one, but it was cool.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul said:


>



is that some kind of halo around him or am i seeing things?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> But my friend picked one up last season and it was pretty sweet.



Did it look like this?


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> In general I do agree with you on the Fanny Pack.  But my friend picked one up last season and it was pretty sweet.  Not saying I would ever wear one, but it was cool.



I got one as a gift and it has water bottles on the sides. It's more like a small backpack that you wear on the lumbar area. I might use it in the spring as alternative to the Camelbak for carrying some fluids.

Those little black pleather "man purses" that some guys wear on their beer bellies are total gaper though. :lol:


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I got one as a gift and it has water bottles on the sides. It's more like a small backpack that you wear on the lumbar area. I might use it in the spring as alternative to the Camelbak for carrying some fluids.
> 
> Those little black pleather "man purses" that some guys wear on their beer bellies are total gaper though. :lol:


I had something like that from EMS for hiking.  Even had removable shoulder straps.  For some reason, I thought that might be better for dayhiking.  I pitched it recently.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> is that some kind of halo around him or am i seeing things?



I see it too. But you have to admit, the mad steeziness of that carve is surly something that can only be achieved by a divine individual...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Did it look like this?



More like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if I get my hands on one of those rainbow ones I would have his next b-day present.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Did it look like this?



That looks like something you would see at reggae festival at the Loaf.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Matching white pants and jacket...
> Guys using white girls poles from the 80s with neon pink on them



Don't be hatin!


----------



## hammer (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I see it too. But you have to admit, the mad steeziness of that carve is surly something that can only be achieved by a divine individual...


The picture looks to me like it was taken during a fall, but if that was actually a carve then I'm impressed...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Don't be hatin!



That's the best you got?? You can't be wearing the storm trooper outfit without having snappy comebacks... :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's the best you got?? You can't be wearing the storm trooper outfit without having snappy comebacks... :razz:



Storm troopers don't have snappy comebacks.  They couldn't even tell that those WERE the droids they were looking for.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's the best you got?? You can't be wearing the storm trooper outfit without having snappy comebacks... :razz:



Meh... I'm tired today...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Storm troopers don't have snappy comebacks.  They couldn't even tell that those WERE the droids they were looking for.



Very true, I guess they are pretty dumb...

MRGisevil is a little short for a storm trooper though...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Very true, I guess they are pretty dumb...
> 
> MRGisevil is a little short for a storm trooper though...



That didn't matter in Spaceballs... or did it... I can't remember right now...


----------



## koreshot (Jan 3, 2008)

hammer said:


> if that was actually a carve then I'm impressed...



I agree with this one.  If this is a carve, that is some serious G-loading snow treching skills display by GSS.  I can't get that much carve out of my skis.



2knees said:


> is that some kind of halo around him or am i seeing things?


The "halo" is an camera aberation caused by the ludicrous speed GSS was carying when the photo was taken.  Happens all the time in photography... check it out:


----------



## Marc (Jan 3, 2008)

koreshot said:


> I agree with this one.  If this is a carve, that is some serious G-loading snow treching skills display by GSS.  I can't get that much carve out of my skis.



You'd have to be going pretty fast to generate that much force around a 50 meter radius turn though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> MRGisevil is a little short for a storm trooper though...



Was that Luke in the movie?  Being short for a ST?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That didn't matter in Spaceballs... or did it... I can't remember right now...



What didn't matter, that you're short?  I'm not really sure what Spaceballs has to do with anything.  My post was a reference to Star Wars, when Luke goes to rescue the Princess while he's wearing the Stormtrooper getup and she says 'Aren't you a little short for a stormtrooper', to which he tilts his head in a puzzled fashion until he realizes that he's wearing 40 pounds of armour...  I guess what I'm trying to say is that you look like a young Mark Hamill in your white getup... 

Oh wait, this isn't the Quote to Character game thread??? :dunce:


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 3, 2008)

---


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

koreshot said:


> The "halo" is an camera aberation caused by the ludicrous speed GSS was carying when the photo was taken.  Happens all the time in photography... check it out:



I stand by my assertion that there's a higher power at work here...


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 3, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> ---



that of course is the proper way to carry  your gear either that or a white ski tote


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I stand by my assertion that there's a higher power at work here...




i agree cause this is more the speed i was envisioning.







in all seriousness, if thats not a pic a split second before bailing,  then there is some real nice carving action going on.  maybe a bit more upper body lean then necessary but still......

If i tried that, i'd be dribbling my head off the snow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> One stipulation.  Kids (I want to say 12 and under) can get away with the jester hat or other wacky hats.  Makes them happy and easy to identify in a crowd.



Kids 12 and under..and everyone for that matter should be required to wear helmets..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: I almost posted the same thing... :razz:





You know I crashed into the Sports Photographer..a split second later..:dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Kids 12 and under..and everyone for that matter should be required to wear helmets..



I'm gonna leave the whole 'people should be required to wear a helmet' thing alone, that's for another thread.

They do make funny covers for helmuts you know.  You can look like a jack-ass _and_ still be wearing a helmut....


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Kids 12 and under..and everyone for that matter should be required to wear helmets..



That's the great thing about helmet hats. They go over the helmet, you see.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Was that Luke in the movie?  Being short for a ST?



Yeah, you're right... I really am out of it today...


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That's the great thing about helmet hats. They go over the helmet, you see.







Or Velcro-backed horns.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Was that Luke in the movie?  Being short for a ST?



Yes, now stop posting at the same time as me! :uzi:



			
				me said:
			
		

> What didn't matter, that you're short? I'm not really sure what Spaceballs has to do with anything. My post was a reference to Star Wars, when Luke goes to rescue the Princess while he's wearing the Stormtrooper getup and she says 'Aren't you a little short for a stormtrooper', to which he tilts his head in a puzzled fashion until he realizes that he's wearing 40 pounds of armour... I guess what I'm trying to say is that you look like a young Mark Hamill in your white getup...







MRGisevil said:


> Yeah, you're right... I really am out of it today...



Go home and get some sleep!  After you finish that video...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian, you have 81 ski days this year?


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> Brian, you have 81 ski days this year?


Nah, that's his IQ.


----------



## All World Skier (Jan 3, 2008)

*A gaper can also be...........................*

A skier with a new coordinated outfit with no signs of wear!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Nah, that's his IQ.




snap


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2008)

All World Skier said:


> A skier with a new coordinated outfit with no signs of wear!



Or everybody's favorite, the Romper
http://www.fluorescentrompersuits.co.uk/pics2.html


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> Brian, you have 81 ski days this year?





severine said:


> Nah, that's his IQ.



Huh?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Huh?



your signature.

but now its changed to 69.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Or everybody's favorite, the Romper
> http://www.fluorescentrompersuits.co.uk/pics2.html



OOHH!!  I'm having some very bad flashbacks to what I used to wear in the late 80's/early 90's and how cool I thought I looked at the time!  

Although I will goto my grave still saying that the electric blue and neon green Spyder race pants and matching neon green jacket and padded race sweater I had was cool!   The neon pink CB shell pants i had might have been a bit over the top, but the Spyder stuff was cool :roll:


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> OOHH!!  I'm having some very bad flashbacks to what I used to wear in the late 80's/early 90's and how cool I thought I looked at the time!
> 
> Although I will goto my grave still saying that the electric blue and neon green Spyder race pants and matching neon green jacket and padded race sweater I had was cool!



I'm constantly amazed that these are still spotted, although their habitat has seemed to have migrated to places like Stratton and Jiminy.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> your signature.
> 
> but now its changed to 69.



Current pulse rate maybe? :dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm constantly amazed that these are still spotted, although their habitat has seemed to have migrated to places like Stratton and Jiminy.



And of course the siting incidence goes up on Holiday weekends when the few times a year crowd shows up.  Last weekend at Mount Snow I had the rare side by side double siting of both a starter jacket(Oakland Raiders) + frozen levi's right next to a late 80's very bright Nevica 1 piece suit!   I didn't know whether to laugh or cry or shield my wife's eyes from the site.  I just wish I had put the digi cam in my jacket on Monday!


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> And of course the siting incidence goes up on Holiday weekends when the few times a year crowd shows up.  Last weekend at Mount Snow I had the rare side by side double siting of both a starter jacket(Oakland Raiders) + frozen levi's right next to a late 80's very bright Nevica 1 piece suit!   I didn't know whether to laugh or cry or shield my wife's eyes from the site.  I just wish I had put the digi cam in my jacket on Monday!



Niiiiiice, Denim Daredevil WITH Starter and a Romper to boot! Now if only one of them had Rear-Entries, the trifecta would be complete!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Niiiiiice, Denim Daredevil WITH Starter and a Romper to boot! Now if only one of them had Rear-Entries, the trifecta would be complete!



Nope, On first glance I was 1/2 expecting the Nevica to be in a pair of Salomon Sx-91 Equipes, but they were in a pair of Noridca Overlaps.  To the positive though they were on a pair of Rossi 4S's that I'd estimate at a 205!  The Starter clad frozen levi wearer was on a pair of Mount Snow's finest rentals. So unfortunately it was 0 for 2 in the rear entry department!  

(upon rereading I apologize for that last sentence but there really isn't a way I couldn't make it sound bad!   )


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Niiiiiice, Denim Daredevil WITH Starter and a Romper to boot! Now if only one of them had Rear-Entries, the trifecta would be complete!


I saw a dude the other night who could have been Greg's look-alike - except for his rear-entry boots.  I kept wanting to chat it up with him, until I spotted his glaring whitish rear-entries and realized my mistake.  Ironically, he did have modern shaped skis though.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

I spied a guy skiing on some old rear entries from the lift at Sundown the other day.  A few rides later I saw him again, except this time he was walking down carrying the sole and toe piece of one of his boots in his hand...

How long does a boot last.... Not that long...


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Huh?





2knees said:


> your signature.
> 
> but now its changed to 69.





Greg said:


> Current pulse rate maybe? :dunce:


Don't mind him.  He's just being a douche.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Don't mind him.  He's just being a douche.



*OUCH! * :-o

You just got laid out by the old lady there big man! :lol:


----------



## ssudha17 (Jan 3, 2008)

Came across a guy with a trench coat, long straight skis on with no helmet at Jay Peak a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Mark_151 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Fanny Packs. I saw one guy with a really big belly wearing one. The fanny pack was stretched to its max. Looked pretty funny.




I used to use a hydration fanny pack when I climbed, until someone told me I looked like I had a load in my pants in this picture. Then I stopped.


----------



## krisskis (Jan 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> OOHH!!  I'm having some very bad flashbacks to what I used to wear in the late 80's/early 90's and how cool I thought I looked at the time!
> 
> Although I will goto my grave still saying that the electric blue and neon green Spyder race pants and matching neon green jacket and padded race sweater I had was cool!   The neon pink CB shell pants i had might have been a bit over the top, but the Spyder stuff was cool :roll:



No one rocks the neon better than me...Killington circa the 80s...hahaha


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 3, 2008)

> Came across a guy with a trench coat, long straight skis on with no helmet at Jay Peak a couple weeks ago.



Is skiing helmet-less, in and of itself, now considered gaper? (Or is it heading that way?)

If you ski or ride only on trails, no glades/woods/drops/BC/etc, are you still less gaper for wearing a helmet even if you're more likely to get hit by a bar on a chair than a tree?

If you wore the most gaperific metallic-color fur-trimmed euro-trash one-piece evar imagined yet throw <insert names of sick tricks> in the park and rip big lines would you still be gaper? 8)


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2008)

Helmets seem like a cultural thing.  I was at Berkshire East in December and hardly anyone was wearing a helmet.

Oops.
I saw a kid put his ski boots on the wrong feet once  It was only after he snapped into his bindings did he realize there was a problem.


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 3, 2008)

On the lift: smoking cigarettes and doing stuff like this


----------



## scootertig (Jan 3, 2008)

krisskis said:


> No one rocks the neon better than me...Killington circa the 80s...hahaha



Had a spotting of some SERIOUS neon at Stowe last Sunday on the "Easy Mile".  A bright yellow one-piece skiing with a bright pink one-piece.  I think the logo on the back said "AHLO" or something like that.  It was definitely, um, noticeable.

aaron


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 3, 2008)

krisskis said:


> No one rocks the neon better than me...Killington circa the 80s...hahaha



the white rear entry boots complete the gaper skiing experence BTW a great photo !


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 3, 2008)

I personally love terrain park "gapers."

Few things are funnier than an otherwise talented skier with no terrain park skills (like me or my buddy featured below) try to go hang with the kids in the park.









In fairness to his rockin' outfit, the picture was taken on April Fool's Day 2007:








Oh, and although you can't tell from the picture very well, I am in fact sporting a fanny pack that my mom had carefully embroidered my name into with teal-colored thread.  Rad.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think bvibert will remember this one from the Hunter gathering.  This guy wasn't really a gaper.  I think he was more or less getting out with whatever gear he could find.  On one hand he wore a knit wool glove.  On the other an oven mitt with chili peppers on it and tightened up around the wrist with some duct tape.


----------



## ski220 (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I think bvibert will remember this one from the Hunter gathering.  This guy wasn't really a gaper.  I think he was more or less getting out with whatever gear he could find.  On one hand he wore a knit wool glove.  On the other an oven mitt with chili peppers on it and tightened up around the wrist with some duct tape.



He may have had a cast or something on the one hand.  Pretty inventive I think.  

Don't mean to stomp on the thread that everybody's haveing so much fun with but - Being a Gaper is a being clueless.  It's an state of being, not a state of fashion.  Hey, I still think one piece powder suits are the way to go.


----------



## ski220 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark_151 said:


> I used to use a hydration fanny pack when I climbed, until someone told me I looked like I had a load in my pants in this picture. Then I stopped.



 If I was up there i wouldn't care WHAT anybody thought.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 4, 2008)

Mark_151 said:


> I used to use a hydration fanny pack when I climbed, until someone told me I looked like I had a load in my pants in this picture. Then I stopped.



If someone gives you a hard time about your fanny pack in that pic then tell them to climb up there and take it from you. That would shut me right up. :wink:


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2008)

thinnmann said:


> On the lift: smoking cigarettes and doing stuff like this



That's not gaper; that's hoodlum vandalism.  I'd take their ticket away and throw them out.  I'd never do that to a gaper (because someday soon a gaper will be just like me: and advanced gaper :razz:


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2008)

ski220 said:


> He may have had a cast or something on the one hand.  Pretty inventive I think.
> 
> Don't mean to stomp on the thread that everybody's haveing so much fun with but - Being a Gaper is a being clueless.  It's an state of being, not a state of fashion.  Hey, I still think one piece powder suits are the way to go.



You're right, we're speaking mostly about fashion blunders, which is fun, if we don't forget to mock ourselves as well.  

They're great to look at, but it's difficult to persuade most women to wear them - too many logistics issues....:smile:


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2008)

scootertig said:


> Had a spotting of some SERIOUS neon at Stowe last Sunday on the "Easy Mile".  A bright yellow one-piece skiing with a bright pink one-piece.  I think the logo on the back said "AHLO" or something like that.  It was definitely, um, noticeable.
> 
> aaron



sounds like a candidate for BC skiing avi gear...:razz:


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2008)

ski220 said:


> He may have had a cast or something on the one hand.  Pretty inventive I think.
> 
> Don't mean to stomp on the thread that everybody's haveing so much fun with but - Being a Gaper is a being clueless.  It's an state of being, not a state of fashion.  Hey, I still think one piece powder suits are the way to go.



Well then I fit that definition perfectly.  Like the time I drove off with my skis in the rack atop the car, but the racks not closed.  First (and hopefully last) time my skis went airborne at 55mph
I get the :dunce: and the gaper award together for that.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> *OUCH! * :-o
> 
> You just got laid out by the old lady there big man! :lol:



eh, it happens...



Grassi21 said:


> I think bvibert will remember this one from the Hunter gathering.  This guy wasn't really a gaper.  I think he was more or less getting out with whatever gear he could find.  On one hand he wore a knit wool glove.  On the other an oven mitt with chili peppers on it and tightened up around the wrist with some duct tape.



That was definitely interesting.  It reminded of that show Malcolm in the Middle where one of the kids in the 'special needs' class had to constantly have oven mitts duct taped to his hands so he wouldn't hurt himself...


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 4, 2008)

billski said:


> You're right, we're speaking mostly about fashion blunders, which is fun, if we don't forget to mock ourselves as well.
> 
> They're great to look at, but it's difficult to persuade most women to wear them - too many logistics issues....:smile:



After posting my graffitti pic, I actually looked up "Gaper" at Dictionary.com and Wikipedia.  Dictionary.com had unrelated definitions, but acording to Wikipedia, a gaper is

_Beginner in skiing

It is also a term for beginners on a downhill skiing mountain, generally coming from either Texas or California. Many mountains have a "gaper day," where locals to the mountain dress up as beginners. These people over estimate their skiing ability and have a "yard sale" as they spill their gear down the mountain slopes.

    * EdwardPultar.com Edward Pultar won the 1st annual "Gaper of the Year" award held at Solitude ski resort in Utah in November 2006_​


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2008)

thinnmann said:


> After posting my graffitti pic, I actually looked up "Gaper" at Dictionary.com and Wikipedia.  Dictionary.com had unrelated definitions, but acording to Wikipedia, a gaper is
> _Beginner in skiing
> 
> It is also a term for beginners on a downhill skiing mountain, generally coming from either Texas or California. Many mountains have a "gaper day," where locals to the mountain dress up as beginners. These people over estimate their skiing ability and have a "yard sale" as they spill their gear down the mountain slopes.
> ...



Yea, I noticed when I first searched for gaper, that the definition changed depending on your point of view and geographic location.  That is, replace "_Texas or California."  with any two locales you love to hate.

_


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you ever looked up _gaper_ in urban dictionary?  _(I will warn that there are a couple adult definitions that have nothing to do with skiing....)

_These definitions caught my eye:


> A gaper is a skiier or snowboarder who is completely clueless. Usually distiungished by their bright colored clothes and a gaper gap, the gap between goggles and a helment/hat. Gapers also do the "Gaper Tuck" which is an attempt at being a ski racer by tucking, however, it is done incorrectly with the poles sticking straight up like thunderbolts and lighting, very very frightning! Gapers also sit at the bottom of jumps and try and go big off table tops in the park.
> _1. My eyes are burning from that gapers bright colored clothes.
> 2. I fell off the chair laughing at that gaper tuck.
> 3. Did you just see that gaper getting landed on because he was sitting like a dumbass at the landing of a jump._





> A person found at ski resorts that:
> 1. is not from anywhere near the resort
> 2. Looks like an idiot on the mountain and takes gigantic turns on flat cat tracks
> 3. is totally oblivious to the fact that they look like an idiot and are skiing icy bumps directly under the lift when there is powder stashed all over mountain, or stashed in the trees right next to them.
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Have you ever looked up _gaper_ in urban dictionary?  _(I will warn that there are a couple adult definitions that have nothing to do with skiing....)
> 
> _These definitions caught my eye:



That second one seems pretty lame  to me... :roll:


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That second one seems pretty lame  to me... :roll:


Compared to some of the other definitions, both of these are lame.  :lol:

Clearly I'm a huge geek, though, if I'm looking this up in urban dictionary.  :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Have you ever looked up _gaper_ in urban dictionary?  _(I will warn that there are a couple adult definitions that have nothing to do with skiing....)
> 
> _These definitions caught my eye:
> 
> [/i]



yup. seen that before.  The problem on the net is that Mr. Webster is taking second fiddle to roll-your-own-definition-of-reality/truth these days.  "gaper" means, well, whatever  you define it to be....  I see more and more kids getting nailed in school/college because they rely on these definitions.....


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a gaper sighting for you then: Sunday, 1/28/2001. Thanks to some help from thunder & lightning the Giants made it to the Superbowl. It was quite a happy day for me over at Otis Ridge (possibly my 7th time on skis ever) what with my giants Jersey on over my coat as I attempted to both hold a pole and sport my oversized novelty #1 foam hand. Man, good times. Weren't so good that night though, that's for sure...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Here is a gaper sighting for you then: Sunday, 1/28/2001. Thanks to some help from thunder & lightning the Giants made it to the Superbowl. It was quite a happy day for me over at Otis Ridge (possibly my 7th time on skis ever) what with my giants Jersey on over my coat as I attempted to both hold a pole and sport my oversized novelty #1 foam hand. Man, good times. Weren't so good that night though, that's for sure...



:lol: :lol: :lol:

THAT I would have liked to see!  Got any pictures??

ROTFLMAO!!

Were you wearing a matching white outfit underneath the jersey?? :lol:



Sorry....


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2008)

is anyone getting any work done today???


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

billski said:


> is anyone getting any work done today???



huh?


----------



## Paul (Jan 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> huh?



Totally, here I was thinking its slow here today....


I never get anything done at work anyway....


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> THAT I would have liked to see!  Got any pictures??
> 
> ...



Pfft, my white tuxedo rocks. You're just jealous that I look cuter in white than you do.


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

Back on topic....

I was just watching "Schooled" and it reminded me...

Courtesy of Meathead films:
http://media.legitify.com/meatheadfilms/photos/original_subpage_80s.jpg


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Back on topic....



Who died and made you moderator?? :roll:



severine said:


> I was just watching "Schooled" and it reminded me...
> 
> Courtesy of Meathead films:
> http://media.legitify.com/meatheadfilms/photos/original_subpage_80s.jpg



Oh, I see now what you're doing while I'm at work!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Pfft, my white tuxedo rocks. You're just jealous that I look cuter in white than you do.



Jealous?  I don't think so.  I'm pretty sure I couldn't pull of the all white look, and I'm OK with that... Really...


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Oh, I see now what you're doing while I'm at work!


Unlike you, I am capable of multi-tasking.  I was mediating a fight between the kids over toys at the same time, with "Schooled" on in the background, while sitting with the laptop in the living room.  I believe the dog was looking for attention, too.

Can't leave the kids unsupervised while they're fighting over toys anyway so I may as well make the best of it.


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 4, 2008)

*Pareto's Principle*



Paul said:


> Totally, here I was thinking its slow here today....
> 
> 
> I never get anything done at work anyway....



http://management.about.com/cs/generalmanagement/a/Pareto081202.htm

20% of the people get 80% of the work done


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 4, 2008)

thinnmann said:


> http://management.about.com/cs/generalmanagement/a/Pareto081202.htm
> 
> 20% of the people get 80% of the work done




true dat I think its more 30/70..but anyway anybody on here snowblade???


----------



## ckofer (Jan 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Faded one piece ski suit..two sizes to small..



Hey it used to fit.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Carhart jacket



That's not gaper-wear. It's just a good, sturdy, warm jacket.  Jeezum. Don't need new mitts neitha'. Got a whole roll of duck tape.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 4, 2008)

So, when exactly is the official _*AZ Gaper Day *_and where?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 4, 2008)

You New Hampshires always say Jeezum..is sounds like something else..


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> true dat I think its more 30/70..but anyway anybody on here snowblade???



I ski board in addition to skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2008)

Kerovick said:


> I ski board in addition to skiing.





How do you like skiboarding???


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2008)

krisskis said:


> No one rocks the neon better than me...Killington circa the 80s...hahaha



Wow, Bob is smiling.......


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

Bump for stoke,  and I just had to post this picture I found!


----------



## billski (May 27, 2008)

Yesterday was very entertaining for watching "Canoe Gapers" over at the North Bridge (Concord, Mass.)   I biked over for a little r&r and tourist gawking to entertain myself.

If you're unfamiliar, canoes are rented to tourists to paddle around the river.  Gaper = clueless, right?  In a half hour, I saw:
1. A woman and daughter paddling forward, but moving _backwards _in the water
2. A couple that couldn't figure out the back of the boat from the front
3. Another woman and daughter who spent ten minutes trying to pass under the bridge (20-foot width)  (they kept hitting one piling or another).
4. A mother who upon coming up to shore, couldn't figure out how to get out (I lended an assist when it appeared she would step ontop of her 1 year old child.
5. A family full boat, stern of boat aground for debarking, remainder of boat is afloat; Mother tells all the kids "get out", they all STAND UP!
6. A boat, fully on shore.  first teenager gets in, sits down.  Second teen struggles for five minutes to push the boat into the water.

Another reason more kids (and adults) should go to camp or log off the freaking computer!


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

Another classic!


----------



## hardline (May 27, 2008)

funny thing is thats last years libby bannana


----------



## powbmps (May 28, 2008)

Aspen gaper.


----------

